# Greetings!



## Dr Dark (May 13, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum, but have been a member of "that other one" for about eight months. I really like the sense of community, and the endless sources of information, and inspiration! The level of talent on both forums never ceases to amaze me.

I've been a home haunter for 11 years, and my girlfriend and I are looking to open a commercial attraction someday. We are working on securing investors, and a location, but both are proving to be very difficult.

Just wanted to drop in, and introduce myself. I look forward to meeting all of you!

Happy Haunting!!!

Dr. Dark


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Dr Dark!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings and







to the forum.

You should talk to Joker I bet he can give you some tips!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Dr. Dark!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

welcome, i am new also


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Alot of us are members of several forums. It's nice to run into people you know everywhere you go. I'm quiet on most forums. I'm a blabbermouth here!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Dr. Dark. Post some pics of your haunt when you have a chance.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome Doc. And yes, we love to see pictures here.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome, Dr. Dark!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dr Dark (May 13, 2010)

I've tried posting pictures, but it keeps telling me that I'm not allowed to do that. What gives???


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr Dark said:


> I've tried posting pictures, but it keeps telling me that I'm not allowed to do that. What gives???


If you're trying to upload pictures as an attachment to a post, you need at least 10 posts first.


----------



## Dr Dark (May 13, 2010)

Ah, thanks for the info!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome Dr. Dark. I agree these forums are great! I am also a member of another forum, but this one is my favorite!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Dr Dark!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Dr. Dark!!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Dr. Dark. Glad to have you HERE.


----------

